# Safe memory timing edits



## 420KILLA (Sep 30, 2004)

Ok i am totally new to this and i dont want to mess up my $400 ati x800....but does anyone know what safe edits would be for each of these settings in the mem timings? I mean i see all this stuff and its like reading chinese to me. i dont understand any of it....if someone could make a quick guide or something i would greatly appreciate it. Thank You.

P.S. i use whatever the default bios that come with the ati x800....i think its the samsung one maybe...because my default clock speeds are 475/450.


----------



## 420KILLA (Sep 30, 2004)

ill keep checking to see if anyone has replied...because i really want to get the most out of my card.


----------



## acrowley23 (Oct 2, 2004)

when you dont understand anything....better let the Fingers from essential Settings like MemTimings !!!


----------



## 420KILLA (Oct 2, 2004)

what man???? i dont understand what you mean.....i dont know what to do with the memory timings which is why i wrote this thread.....i wanted anyone who knew any knowledge about it to let me know. TY


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 2, 2004)

Dont mess with the timings.


----------



## acrowley23 (Oct 2, 2004)

420KILLA said:
			
		

> what man???? i dont understand what you mean.....i dont know what to do with the memory timings which is why i wrote this thread.....i wanted anyone who knew any knowledge about it to let me know. TY



yes..but you've post a few "low Level" basic Questions about X800..and you wrote you're new with it !! And when you've your x800 only a few Days, you should better not play with the Timings first..but its your Choise!


----------



## Jeronimo (Oct 3, 2004)

I agree don't mess with it unless you are sure of what your doing. I changed some timings for the ATI 526/573 Bios, but with ATITool I only went from 398 to 403AVG. A 1% increase is not wirth the trouble in my opinion.


----------



## 420KILLA (Oct 4, 2004)

i agree.....by the way i have had my x800 for more than a few days...i have had it about 3 or 4 months....i just wanted to get the best out of it...and i know i dont know much about memtimigns...which is the reason i wrote this thread to see if someone did know about how to safely mess with the mem timings to get better performance out of my card......i wont mess with the timings at all until i know for sure that someone knows what they are talkin about...... thanks guys for the reply.


----------



## Jeronimo (Oct 4, 2004)

I wrote a quick guide in Dutch on another forum. I will see what I can do, but if you don't know what you are doing it is best to stay clear from it. It is not worth the trouble. Install the latest Omega drivers based on Beta 4.11 and enable AI. This gives you more of a speedboost when AA and/or AF enabled and you will not fry your card with it.


----------

